# Narrative documentary ideas?



## lisa_13 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am having a mega-creative block. Been working 7 days a week and don't have much time for anything extra, but I have to do a narrative photography project, due Friday (AHH!).

It's supposed to be a narrative documentary, "slice of life" project. My professor is pushing doing a narrative within a narrative, or revealing something about a person that isn't expected.

I have tried a few things: photographing musicians off the stage, photographing a butcher who is also a musician. I was trying to stick with something music related since that is where my research is based, but I'm open to any ideas.

Pleeease, any ideas. I'm totally stuck, and SCREWED!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2011)

Photograph a photographer.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 10, 2011)

What about a series of self-portraits tied in with what you have alreadly shot?
The story within a story could be you, doing your day job, but also trying to figure out how to shoot this assignment. Include the butcher and the other musicians in the series, but also show you, to make it a narrative.


----------



## Snyder (Dec 10, 2011)

How about an individual who uses music to bring comfort to those who are suffering, a person who volunteers to play music at hospitals. Or how about a bandsmen paying his way through college with a music scholarship.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the butcher who is a musician idea. That would be all about hands for me... shining, fatty hands glistening with animal fat and blood, then the same hand beautiful and creating music.


----------

